# Custom License Plate



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

So I'm thinking of getting a customized liscense plate. It can only have up to 6 letters on it, and I need some help.

Can you guys think of some way to spell "equestrian" in 6 letters? Or something else horse related in 6 letters?

All ideas are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Hmm...

How about "Eqstrn"?

or other horse related ones:

Brnyrd

Hosses

JstRde

BARN

HrsGrl


Only six letters? Sad. Personally I like JstRde. =)


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh those are all good! Thank you!

I will have to see if any of them are taken. I hope not... lol.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

EQridr


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I like that Jillyan, but do you think anyone would get it? Even non-horsey people?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Probably not. I dont think non-horsey people would know what EQ stands for.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Equus?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha, AussieDaisyGirl - that makes me think of that play that Daniel Radcliff was in... does anyone else remember that?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

**** yes. Maybe not such a good idea!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha. That was so creepy.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine used to say QHChik 

I got pulled over for speeding one day (oops) and the police officer asked me what my license plate meant and then gave me a ticket!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

That's mean. :[


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

QHChik said:


> Mine used to say QHChik
> 
> I got pulled over for speeding one day (oops) and the police officer asked me what my license plate meant and then gave me a ticket!



what an a$$.


----------

